# Trivia 8/10



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2018)

trivia 8/10
DID YOU KNOW ...
The earliest game resembling soccer was invented by Chinese  Emperor Huang-Ti 
in 1697 BC. Players kicked a leather ball stuffed with cork  and hair.

1. What is the French for eleven?
2. Aeolus was the god of what in Greek Mythology?
3. Pi, the mathematical constant equal to approx. 3.14159, is  what kind of 
number?
  a. - Prime
  b. - Irrational
  c. - Integer
  d. - Imaginary
4. If you climbed the 607 foot Euromast tower, which city  would you be in?
  a. - Berlin
  b. - Rotterdam
  c. - Geneva
  d - Riga
5. What nickname was shared by sports stars Raghib Ismail,  Maurice Richard, 
Roger Clemens, Rod Laver and Owen Hart?
6. If I suffer from Androphobia , what is it that I fear  ?
7. Calculators out, please ;
Rounded to the nearest tenth, 15 meters is equal to how many  yards ?
  a. - 20.9
  b. - 15.3
  c. - 16.4
  d. - 14.5
8. Name That Player ;
"Wonderboys", "The Cider House Rules",  "Pleasantville":
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
"JEOPARDY" is alive and well and is the longest-running show  on U.S. TV !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Onze
2. the Winds
3. - b
4. - b
5. Rocket
6. Men
7. - c
8. Tobey Maguire

CRAP !!
Although it's true that "JEOPARDY" is the longest-running Game  Show, "Meet 
The Press" is the longest-running show on U.S.  TV.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2018)

*trivia 8/10 rev b*

Sorry ! The first one was a repeat..........

trivia 8/10
DID YOU KNOW ...
In Mongolia, there are 13 times more horses than humans, and  sheep outnumber
humans 35 to 1.

1. Name the band that Graham Nash was with before he joined  Crosby, Stills &
Nash ...
2. How many of the U.S. States border on the Great Lakes  ?
3. Fill in the Blank ...
In 'Annie,' a young red-head girl claims that she's "poor as a  mouse." Daddy 
Warbucks replies with "I'm richer than ________."
4. Which one the following US states does not border  Tennessee?
  a. - Georgia
  b. - Missouri
  c. - Illinois
  d. - Virginia
5. A campanile is a building associated with which  single-toned musical 
instrument?
6. What does the Beaufort scale measure?
7. When translated from Italian, which of these food words  means "stuffed 
sock"?
  a. - bibimbap
  b. - escargot
  c. - baba ganoush
  d. - calzone
8. Roughly, what is the distance reprresented by one AU  (Astronomical Unit) 
?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Only one of the Beatles, Paul, could read music.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Hollies
2. Eight
3. Midas
4. - c
5. a Bell
6. Wind Speed
7. - d
8. 93 Million Miles


CRAP !!
None of the Beatles could read music. They could play the  guitar, piano, and
drums and write lyrics, but they never learned to read  music.


----------

